# My nuts won't stay in.



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

Now that I have your attention; On my passenger side, front wheel, the axle hub nut keeps coming loose. It causes the car to vibrate and shake hard. I keep tightening the axle hub nut, but it keeps coming loose. I tighten it hard but works loose after a couple days. The threads don't appear to be stripped. The cotter pin is sometimes the only thing holding the nut and whole wheel on. My Haynes manual was destroyed in our flood, so does it need to be tightened to a specific torque poundage? Has anyone had this nut working very loose before? I may put some threadlock on it. Thanks for ANY help.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

put some of that lock tight on it


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

loctite baby


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ever hear of a zipper? :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^lmfao


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> ^lmfao


Same thing happens to me, i have to check them often. I have 17" rims, and i must admit, i drive hard sometimes.


----------



## SentGXE99 (May 8, 2004)

I drive a lot, but not too hard as I try to maximize fuel economy on the job. I have the SE-R's 15'' OEM Nissan rims, so I don't foresee an offset problem. I will tyr loctite, but is there a FT.LBS. rating it is supposed to be torqued too?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Try this: Attach a breakerbar and socket to the axle nut then drive the car in the direction that will tighten the nut. That's how I loosen them, and that's how I get final torque when I do axle changes. I did my Sentra like that 20k miles ago and haven't had to touch them.


----------



## ballistic (Jul 16, 2002)

That may have worked, but I woould not recommend this method for torquing any nuts. Call your local nissan dealership and ask someone in Parts/Service to look up the correct amount of torque required. If it comes loose again, you may have to try something different. Radioactiv had a good idea, try some Thread-Lock on it.


----------

